# Crema di ortaggi piccante



## ..ed..

*Crema di ortaggi piccante*

Comment le traduire?

*Purée de légumes piquante*

Est-il juste?


----------



## klarap

Purée de légumes piquante
Io direi "piquants".
Altri pareri?
K.


----------



## ..ed..

klarap said:


> Purée de légumes piquante
> Io direi "piquants".
> Altri pareri?
> K.


 
La purée est piquante pas les légumes.


----------



## klarap

Ok,
comunque mi suona strano,
cf. potage au légumes piquants,
crème piquante aux légumes
Soupe de légumes pimetée
...
Ma credo che in cucina le "licenze poetiche" siano più comuni 
K.


----------



## ..ed..

Trattandosi dell'etichetta di un prodotto non credo che le licenze poetiche siano consentite...avrei bisogno più che altro di una certa correttezza grammaticale....

Mi sembrava che Piquant essendo l'aggettivo che si rifererisce a Crème e non agli ortaggi andasse al femminile. E' la crema che viene resa piccante con il peperoncino, non gli ortaggi ad essere piccanti di natura. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...
Comunque perchè suona strano Crème de légumes piquante?


----------



## klarap

Scusa ed,
credo prorpio di essere partita su un'idea falsa, mi rendo conto che inconsciamente ho tradotto "minestra" e quindi ti ho dato degli esempi in questo senso (la tua traduzione mi sembrava "poco francese"). Ora pero' mi viene un dubbio, da quello che mi dici, si tratterebbe piuttosto di una specie die pâté, e in questo caso non potrei darti torto.


----------



## ..ed..

klarap said:


> Scusa ed,
> credo prorpio di essere partita su un'idea falsa, mi rendo conto che inconsciamente ho tradotto "minestra" e quindi ti ho dato degli esempi in questo senso (la tua traduzione mi sembrava "poco francese"). Ora pero' mi viene un dubbio, da quello che mi dici, si tratterebbe piuttosto di una specie die pâté, e in questo caso non potrei darti torto.


 
Esatto, si tratta di una specie di pâté  di verdure (diversi ortaggi tritati e mescolati tra di loro) con l'aggiunta di un pò di peperoncino (anch'esso tritato) che rende il composto piccante.


----------



## brian

Scusate, ma _pât*é *_(cioè una specie pasticcio di carne oppure torta [non dolce]), oppure _pât*e*_ (_pasta_, tipo _pasta spalmabile_)? Credo tu intenda _pât*e*_, no?

Allora forse: _pâte piquante aux légumes.
_


----------



## Corsicum

A tout hasard, si cela peut donner des idées ?
Si c’est crémeux_ : Crème, mousse, épicée de légumes / Crème, mousse, de légumes épicée_
Si c’est plus consistant _: Terrine épicée de légumes / Terrine de légumes épicée _
Une _terrine_ de légumes est un _pâté_ de légumes, _ou pain de_ légumes. Je crois qu’on parle d’un _plat relevé, épicé_ ou d’un plat à la _sauce piquante. _
Vu aussi :
Terrine de légumes _au piment_ de Cayenne.. / Terrine de légumes _pigmentée_
Et pour les intellectuels « parisiens »* : *_Pâté Végétal : Terrine végétale / Terrine végétale aux mousses de légumes_


----------

